# Other fishy friends that are gone:(



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

perhaps this can be a sticky? 

Well, I know that many members here have community tanks and of course, fish in there die too. So, since I didn't see another thread that honored these friends, I figured I could make one. So, I will start. 


R.I.P. 
3 unnamed penguin tetras. I miss you all.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I had to pick up zebras, snails and some tetras to start the fish-in cycle on my 29 gallon and somehow, I'm not sure, this pool little girl got caught in the net and came home with me. I didn't see her til the other fish where in the tank. 

Right away I named her Callie. I had no intention of getting barbs, so watched her very closely and after a few days she started to slow down. I moved her into a hospital tank, but she didn't make it. None of the other fish were sick, and I couldn't find anything wrong with her, but she wasn't well. She was a fighter for a few days and I wish she had lived.. It's kinda morbid but I never got a picture of her while she was alive, so I got one after she died. 










She was such a pretty fish.. and so friendly. It makes me want to set up another tank just for barbs.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

To my two ottos who made it to the pet shop but didn't quite make it home. 
To the 3 ghost shrimps that died mysterious deaths.
To the three little endler juveniles accidentally left on the window sill during quarantine in winter,
To the three rosy red feeder minnows who died of fish TB
Also the little blind albino cory who couldn't see its food and starved to death, I'm sorry.

RIP


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Too many to name but here are some of my fish, dead but not forgotten. *Is a fish murderer*


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh so sad. I had a penguin tetra die a violent death just yesterday. The very first tetra died mysteriously. The second also died mysteriously. The third one was beat up during the night and it was too late when I found him, sorry. And just yesterday, a poor tetra was sucked up be the filter... TWICE and had to be put to sleep.


----------

